# Does Any One Die There Texture??



## bfd_ast (Oct 16, 2010)

I went on a job yesterday and the guy added some reddish die of some kind to his texture. It helped a lot I thought. I have never tried it but have any of you? What did do you use and how does it turn out?? Thanks


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

As in adding tint to orange peel?
I add chalk to my touch up mud for smooth wall but never for orange peel.
Orange peel is best done after a pre-primer like Hamiltons that is pre-tinted.
Then spray your peel with regular, white mud and viola!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Want it to yellow?*



Checkers said:


> As in adding tint to orange peel?
> I add chalk to my touch up mud for smooth wall but never for orange peel.
> Orange peel is best done after a pre-primer like Hamiltons that is pre-tinted.
> Then spray your peel with regular, white mud and viola!


 
I know a lot of people use regular topping mud for ceilings but always thought it will "yellow" over time. Prefer to use a product like Synko Kal-Tex II Ceiling Texture. Spend pennies more for a quality job that lasts.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

bfd_ast said:


> I went on a job yesterday and the guy added some reddish die of some kind to his texture. It helped a lot I thought. I have never tried it but have any of you? What did do you use and how does it turn out?? Thanks


you sure he didnt cut himself?:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Iv'e seen our spray guys do it,I'm not quite sure ,the one guys a buddy of mine,think he said he takes it to a paint store and they tint it whatever colour the home owner wants,seen him do one a light baby blue,and a light brown/tan one,I know it can be done,can call and ask him how he does it ,if it's that important to you
plus he's got one of those nice spray machines,not a hopper so....


----------



## bfd_ast (Oct 16, 2010)

Yea im using a hopper right now not enough steady work to justify a big machine. I meant tinting it. I watched a youtube clip with it. The guy tinted it pink then when he was done you knew what he textured and what he didn't. Made it really easy to see what he was doing. I was just wondering what you guys done. I am new to texturing. I am having a blast playing and learning with it.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I did one time years ago for a hippie friend that wanted a sunburst on his bedroom ceiling...he painted the ceiling orange and we chalked up (blue) topping....after it was brushed, the orange bled through and look like the sun exploded in a sky

I don't trip or do any of the sort....but I think if i did and I was laying in that bed looking at the ceiling, the sheets would probably have to be changed


that is the only time I have added color to a texture...glitter, also years ago, is a different story


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

i think he's talking about tinting it to see if your spraying it on right,to make sure you don't miss a spot or some thing,my guess is everyone would say no,thats what your eyes are for:whistling2:


----------



## kyle112 (Nov 19, 2010)

For orange peel you can us any water based paint. Knock down is a little different because dry time, for that l would us a chaulk. We use to cheap white paint as a binder, it makes the op "scrubable" for the builders that used cheap paint. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Thee Service Guru (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tinting Texture*

I have done this many times in the past and really it does look good if done properly. I did the old textile building in downtown Toronto back in 1988, it was a light brown, and I mixed it up in 77 litre garbage cans. the biggest issue was once you and the prime contractor have come to an aggreement on the shade, measure the tint out so you can duplicate it on each floor. The last time I did this it was in a restaurant in Calgary and the designers wanted a mauve colour so I mixed up enough texture to do the job and the paint store did the rest, it worked out very well. A year later the owner of the establishment asked me to do some repairs, so I had to mix it up myself and was surprised on house close I was to the original. I have even done a tint to match an older house that was about 6 yrs old that had a few holes cut into the ceiling due to a water leak, the contrator didn't want to pay for a respray, so they asked if I could work some magic. The homeowners were very please a surprised that it actually worked, frankly so was I.


----------

